# CCW range qualifications



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

I live in the Nashville area so any TN CCW holders please let me know any insight you would have about this. 

Basicially I am taking my CCW class this coming weekend and am torn with which firearm to go through the range qualification with. I have a Taurus PT1911 and a Glock 22. I am leaning towards the G22 for my EDC but am not sure I want to go ahead and qualify with it. 

Both weapons are extremely accurate. However, it has been a while since I have been able to get out and shoot. Empirically I shoot better with the Taurus. My groups are much tighter and it is a more natural shot for me. However, since the glock is going to be my EDC I feel, for some reason, that I should qualify with it instead. 

I'm not inaccurate with the glock, just more accurate with the taurus. The concern with the taurus is that I have had some FTF and FTE issues with it. I have determined they are magazine issues, as I use only the stock mags. I had a friend loan me some Wilson Combat mags and have not had an issue with those. I don't have time to get the Wilson mags before the class and don't want to have to deal with any firearm malfunctions during the CCW time. 

Thoughts? suggestions? I am also curious as to what the TN range qualification standards are, if anyone has any insight on that it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Dannyboy555 said:


> Thoughts? suggestions? I am also curious as to what the TN range qualification standards are, if anyone has any insight on that it would be greatly appreciated.





> The range qualification consists of firing 50 rounds of ammunition. A score of 70% or better is required to pass. We strongly recommend applicants qualify with the gun and ammo they intend to carry, but there is no requirement to do so.


Take the Glock. Qualification isn't an accuracy contest, its to make sure you can handle a handgun safely.


----------



## Dannyboy555 (Jan 9, 2010)

That's good to know Bruce. I'm 100% confident I'd pass with either weapon, but I'm all about being the best with anything I do. Which I do know that I need to practice more with the glock and before I start to actually carry I intend to put a couple thousand rounds down range to refresh my skills. 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Dannyboy555 said:


> That's good to know Bruce. I'm 100% confident I'd pass with either weapon, but I'm all about being the best with anything I do. Which I do know that I need to practice more with the glock and before I start to actually carry I intend to put a couple thousand rounds down range to refresh my skills.
> 
> Thanks for the help!


To be the best at the CCW class you have to be the safest. It is not a contest but a test of comepetence. Worry more about the fact you can shoot with either hand or know the law. If you can shoot ok you will pass. Use the gun you intend to carry is my advice.

RCG


----------

